# Blue Buffalo! :)



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

I have just started feeding my Toy Blue Buffalo - Lamb & Brown Rice Recipe...she loves it, and, it is healthy and has no by-products!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

This is the brand I feed my standard puppy, too. She loves it and is very healthy with a full, shiny coat.


----------

